# I spoke to Clarion Poodles today



## laryenhilllvr (Jul 23, 2012)

So, at he suggestion of PaddleAddict, I looked into Clarion Poodles. I must say that I am thoroughly impressed with their website...that is the information they provided. I find that I am in agreement with many things they stated on their page. So I decided to email them. I received a phone call a little while ago and we spent about 40 mins on the phone. During this time we discussed why I wanted a poodle, why im looking two years before I plan to bring a pup home, health concerns of the toy, what height I should aim for, her kennel's history, avenues of approach to get into showing, and a bit more. She was delighted that I had a list of things to ask her and recommended I email her when/if I think of anything else. 

I took the advice of many and curtailed the number of questions I asked on the initial phone call and she opened the door for more questions. 

So in addition to doing the happy dance that I've spoken to a breeder, I would also like to get you all's opinion on the breeder. Please share your experiences, both good and not so good (you can pm me with those as I can understand someone not wanting to put that put there for everyone to see), and observations. Just from reading their website Clarion was put on my plan b list. I should also point out that I've beheld, and dearly want a Smash poodle so until I get a definite "no" from them every breeder that i like will be on the "plan b" list. It is in no representation that they are substandard r poor breeders, quite the contrary actually.

She mentioned that they specialized in blacks which is a big PLUS!

Ps, she asked who told me about her and I mentioned your screen name PaddleAddict. She didn't recognize it, but when I mentioned Jäger she knew exactly who I was talking about and was quite honored that you suggested them!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have heard nothing but positive and good things about them!


----------



## laryenhilllvr (Jul 23, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I have heard nothing but positive and good things about them!


I'm pretty much expecting similar responses as they really do have an impressive concern with health, conformation, and the overall life the dog will go on to lead. I was a bit nervous a breeder may not see a (future) city dweller as a good candidate (even though I know it's possible), but assured me she doesn't feel this way and was even took a deposit from someone else living in a major city. I am truly impressed with their program.


----------



## pudelmann (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm getting a Clarion miniature very soon and my experience so far has been very positive, too. I've been communicating with her via e-mails mostly and she's always responsive (usually answer within 24 hours except when she's busy with shows) and answer all my questions. 

I also visited her last week to talk to her in person and meet her dogs. I was looking for a miniature, so I didn't get to see any toys, but I really liked her dogs. I met 5 miniatures including the one I'm getting and all of them were friendly, active and beautiful to my novice eyes.

They also offer lifetime health guarantee for genetic diseases, so that is great too.

Good luck on your search!


----------



## kimberlygino (Jul 26, 2012)

wow, i just visited Clarion Poodles website and their poodles are stunning! have you guys heard of splendid poodles. how is it?


----------



## laryenhilllvr (Jul 23, 2012)

pudelmann said:


> I'm getting a Clarion miniature very soon and my experience so far has been very positive, too. I've been communicating with her via e-mails mostly and she's always responsive (usually answer within 24 hours except when she's busy with shows) and answer all my questions.
> 
> I also visited her last week to talk to her in person and meet her dogs. I was looking for a miniature, so I didn't get to see any toys, but I really liked her dogs. I met 5 miniatures including the one I'm getting and all of them were friendly, active and beautiful to my novice eyes.
> 
> ...


I'm so excited for you! I can't wait to see pictures either! We spoke for a good while and I'm surprised she didn't rush off the phone or anything like that. In fact she was telling me the history of their program, which is quite interesting actually, she mentioned she would be brief because she didn't want to bore me and I asked for the unabridged version. It really is quite interesting if you ever ask her about it.

That is one of the major things that I like about them, they guarantee the health of their dogs. Also the explicit interest she has in her dogs, even after they leave the premises. 



kimberlygino said:


> wow, i just visited Clarion Poodles website and their poodles are stunning! have you guys heard of splendid poodles. how is it?


They really are. Unfortunately I'm not familiar with splendid, I'll do a quick search, but I should caveat I'm in no way shape or form even remotely an authority on poodles. Maybe someone else is better acquainted with them.


----------



## pudelmann (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks. I posted a pic of my new dog in my recent post. I'm bringing her home in about two weeks.

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/20369-will-bring-older-pup-home-soon-any-good-reading-training-older-pups.html

I also noticed that Ann is very patient (I ask lots of questions). BTW, she did mention that she has a very tiny toy and is currently searching for the right home for him/her. She asks for references to screen buyers. 

As far as I know, she doesn't ship puppies. If you are in Florida and want to get one of her dogs, I think you should fly to San Francisco/Oakland/San Jose and pick up. 

Hope this helps. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions. I'm visiting her one more time next Monday.


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

My dad has a 14yo black Clarion mini and he's probably the most beautiful mini I've ever seen (in person at least!). Great temperament too.  I would not hesitate to buy a Clarion poodle.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I like Ann a lot. She's very patient, sincere and knowledgable. You can't go wrong with her.


----------



## annadee (May 15, 2012)

Just viewed the website, and from what I can see, I'm very impressed. A lifetime health guarantee is amazing and you don't come across a breeder offering such a thing often. The norm seems to be 2-3 years. I wish I lived closer!!! I can't imagine how much it'd cost for shipping a puppy to Canada.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I am glad you got to speak with Ann, I think she's just wonderful. And of course my Clarion poodle is really beyond words! When it's time for another poodle we will be going right back to Ann.


----------

